# mud in my rear differental



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

I was riding my four wheller today and the rear axle carrier bearings started sqeaking so I started taking it apart so i could put new bearings in it and replace the rear axle boot (which had a split in it) when I pulled the axle out there was mud in the rear end due to the split boot
? is when I get the swingarm and rear end out should I rebuild the rear end or clean it out real good
All help appreciated


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Mine use to do that all the time. I always flushed the poo out of it with diesel. I finally put zip ties around the boot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

i dont think zip ties would work for mine, its a wide split replacing it is going to be a job


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

It's probably not mud. It's where the fluid and nasty water mix. I would rebuild it fully with new seals. I've done mine twice on the Kawi because I didn't do it all at once. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I always had sand in mine. Very poor design on that boot. I meant zip tie it to hold it on. If it's torn it needs to be replaced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

mossyoak54 You were right it was just nasty watery grease
LM83 sorry i misunderstood you about that zip tie


----------

